# Will she or won't she?



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

We will be with you in spirit for sure!!!! GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Good luck, Judy! Can't wait to hear how you do!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Will be thinking of you! I have a feeling you'll get it!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am so glad that you were able to go over and show Jazz the setting and that she was happy while she was there. I wish you great success! I will be waiting for news with everyone's fingers, toes and paws all crossed here.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

How exciting! You guys have done super duper! I send you my very best wishes for yet another. But if it doesn't happen, have fun anyhow. There's always next time. Good luck to you!


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

YES!! More later.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Congrats!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Awesome!!!! I can't wait to hear the details. I hope you still plan to take your run tomorrow. You paid for it and now that you have nothing to lose you will be amazed at how relaxed you will be.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Wonderful! Can't wait to hear the deets. Congratulations!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

:congrats: Can't wait to hear more!


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Here's the story! Morning classes ran over, so the afternoon sessions got started an hour later than scheduled--the "after noon" sessions didn't start until 2:30, our class didn't start until around 5:00. Made for a long day, but Jazz was comfortable and calm all afternoon, slept in her crate off and on, greeted familiar and unfamiliar people, behaved very well...until we finally went into the ring. It looked and felt to me that she was slow, sloppy, and distracted, so when we walked out, I was sure we hadn't qualified. Wrong! There were four dogs in the Novice A class. She had an 87, not spectacular, but much better than I'd have guessed, and...it was the high score! I know Novice A dogs get a pass on things that would disqualify Novice B, but, hey, we'll take it! Now she's Jazz after Midnight, CGC, RN. Yay, Jazzie!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

congratz judyd and jazz! keep on rockin'!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

A dogs don't get passes on things that would NQ B dogs! Judges are supposed to view you the same way, so you did better than you are giving yourself credit for. Showing in the afternoon can be a drag since often things run off schedule.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

*Wooooo hooooo! CONGRATULATIONS!!! 

What a wonderful dog you have and such a fine working relationship you two must have. Well done! I'm very happy and excited right along with you girl! *


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

Have fun. It was sometimes hard for me to relax and just have fun. Congrats:adore:


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Oh JudyD and Jazz, huge congratulations!!! 

I know you must feel on top of the world. So happy for you and Jazz to have achieved this goal. Woo hoo!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

YAY!!! YOU DID IT!!!! Good job, both of ya!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

That's an amazing result for any dog that has had to stay crated until 5:00! Well done!


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> A dogs don't get passes on things that would NQ B dogs! Judges are supposed to view you the same way, so you did better than you are giving yourself credit for. Showing in the afternoon can be a drag since often things run off schedule.


Really, Catherine? For some reason, I thought Novice A was slightly less demanding than Novice B. Wow, Jazzie did do better than I thought. Rich shot a video of our run, but my ICloud storage maxed out before the end, so the last couple of stations were missing. I've watched it over and over, and the parts she did correctly looked good, but the "front" 1-2-3 steps backward and the "front" finish left she really didn't want to do, and it was obvious. We must have stumbled through well enough to satisfy the judge, anyway.

I didn't go back for the Sunday trials. Jazz and I were both tired (and there was a killer stage of the Tour de France this morning), so we stayed home. One of our trainers, at some point, said it's possible, if you finish a title, to move your scheduled second run to another trial. If that's true, I wish now we'd gone back and tried Novice Obedience. Well, next time...


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

The standards for judging are supposed to be the same for A and B. I suppose some judges may have duller pencils for A than B, but that isn't what is supposed to be.

The Tour stage was wild, wasn't it! The weather at the end looked awful and too bad for Contador having to abandon.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> The standards for judging are supposed to be the same for A and B. I suppose some judges may have duller pencils for A than B, but that isn't what is supposed to be.
> 
> The Tour stage was wild, wasn't it! The weather at the end looked awful and too bad for Contador having to abandon.


No kidding--five big mountains and then going from 106 degrees to pouring rain and hail on the last climb must have been fairly awful. If Contador hadn't already withdrawn because he was sick, the weather would probably have done him in. Good thing tomorrow is a rest day.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes, tomorrow being the rest day makes the Contador abandon all the more frustrating for him and his team I imagine. There is all sorts of interesting sport to watch this weekend. The Formula 1 race at Silverstone just ended. Lewis Hamilton just won his 2nd consecutive race putting him very close to his teammate Nico Rosberg in the driver standings. They clearly have no love lost for each other. I am sure this won't help Rosberg's mood any.


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

Best of luck Judy!!!!! Hope by the end of the event you are wearing a big smile!!!!!


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

lol... I'm a bit behind here....

CONGRATS Judy!!!! Way to go!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Congratulations, JudyD and Jazz!!!! You did a great job and I love seeing Jazz's new title .


----------

